# Bring Back the Aolong Version 1!



## Dyys (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just created a petition to get Moyu to bring the aolong back into mass production. After all, feliks never used the v2 and the two versions are completely different. The demand still seems to be high for these cubes. Here's the link for those interested: https://www.change.org/p/moyu-bring-the-moyu-aolong-v1-back-into-mass-production?just_created+true

P.S. Can someone please contact moyu after this has reached an adequate amount of signers.
P.P.S. I can sense Mr. Cubeologist42 coming...
P.P.P.S. yes i used tpc's video. she describes the differences well.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 7, 2015)

This is dumb. Hualong is best moyu cube. /thread


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 7, 2015)

Weilong OP pls, and they're already producing other cubes, so I doubt MoYu will remake V1s


----------



## natezach728 (May 7, 2015)

Is it even possible? Like do they have the same molds and plastic?


----------



## tx789 (May 7, 2015)

Feliks never used so of course the cube must be bad. 

In all seriousness this petition is pointless. The AoLong v2 is a good cube. I haven't tryed a v1 but is it so much better they should produce v1 instead of v2. Anyway moyu releases new 3x3s all the time. They are very unlikely to start producing a cube they do not produce anymore.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 7, 2015)

Omg bring back the aolong v1 cuz felix uses it so it must be the best yes yes yes


----------



## Dyys (May 7, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Omg bring back the aolong v1 cuz felix uses it so it must be the best yes yes yes


Sarcasm detected.

But guys, the Aolong is still a great cube and even to those who think it should not be brought back, remember that other people prefer some cubes over others. My point bringing up Feliks is not to say "oh ye m80s Aolong v1 is mlg so go die" or anything, but to show that some people, including faster Speedcubers would prefer the old aolongs.

(And no, Feliks uses a Gans but did use the Aolong before.)

EDIT: Thanks for 9 signers.


----------



## Azndwarf (May 7, 2015)

Aolong v1 had corner twisting problem and v2 had a speed problem. Since Moyu is making new 3x3s, just let them focus on making a new design that will fix both of these issues and wait for it to be released. Look to the future, not the past. Maybe Moyu will come with a perfect cube, who knows?


----------



## pdilla (May 7, 2015)

If you want to make a change, you'll need a good reason to convince a company to do it. So far the only reason is that some fast cubers prefer old Aolongs.

It doesn't seem nearly enough reason for YJ to do so.


----------



## FailCuber (May 7, 2015)

This petition is useless imo this petition won't change anything. Hualong is the best. This is dumb.


----------



## Dyys (May 7, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> This petition is useless imo this petition won't change anything. Hualong is the best. This is dumb.



Lol not to everyone..


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 7, 2015)

Dyys said:


> Lol not to everyone..



But that is still not gonna make MoYu change its mind.


----------



## Dyys (May 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> But that is still not gonna make MoYu change its mind.



Okay, give me an example of what will.


----------



## supercavitation (May 7, 2015)

Dyys said:


> Okay, give me an example of what will.



Nothing...

That was his point.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 7, 2015)

I doubt anyone from Moyu reads the posts on the forums lol.


----------



## Dyys (May 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I doubt anyone from Moyu reads the posts on the forums lol.



I am going to send this to them on facebook.


----------



## Praetorian (May 9, 2015)

just get a white one


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 9, 2015)

Most likely they have already thrown away the V1 mould, thats why they couldnt produce any more of them


----------



## Makarov (May 9, 2015)

Hualong is good but I still prefer the aolong v1. There seems to be some demand for it considering the prices people have been paying for it.


----------



## Dyys (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for another reason for moyu to reproduce it! (Was reproduce the right word?)


----------



## Shane724 (May 13, 2015)

HuaLong is trash. AoLong v1 master race.


----------



## Dyys (May 13, 2015)

Shane724 said:


> HuaLong is trash. AoLong v1 master race.


It is. Everyone was complaining about the aolong flexing. And everyone apparently loves the hualong...


----------



## Dyys (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for 30 signers!!


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

moyu will most likely not produce the aolong v1 if they threw away the mold but they may keep making them if they still got the mold because its some easy money :v


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> This petition is useless imo this petition won't change anything. Hualong is the best. This is dumb.



Althouygh I agree that the Hualong is great, I feel it is slower than AoLong V1 and 2. And Hualong needs lube every day where an AoLong can go more than a week once lubed.. I stocked some AoLongs V1 when V2 came out and I am glad I did.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2015)

OP's signature is... disturbing.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 11, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> And Hualong needs lube every day where an AoLong can go more than a week once lubed..



_Every day!?_ And here I thought I lubed my cubes too much, that sounds waaaayy too excessive. Are you sure the problem isn't that you're not lubing properly/ thoroughly enough? I honestly can't imagine any modern 3x3 speedcube that couldn't last at least a couple of weeks without needing more lube. Unless you practice the same puzzle literally 24/7, I mean.

(But hey, I'm just a nub talking up to his elders. When in doubt, see sig.)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OP's signature is... disturbing.



OP's signature is stupid.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> _Every day!?_ ..that sounds waaaayy too excessive.



A Hualong that is really broken in will absorb lube like water in a desert  My Gans 356 has over 10.000 solves on just one bit of lube. My MeiYing has also been lubed once or twice. My HuaLongs are completely dry after 100 solves. I do not know why. I hate it because I think the HuaLong is one of the nicests cube there is.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> OP's signature is stupid.



+1 even though I don't do Pyra. xD


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 11, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> A Hualong that is really broken in will absorb lube like water in a desert



Whoah, just imagine the build-up of lube that would be inside the thing after several years of using it. Ewwww.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 11, 2015)

To Marcel: I always thought that my Aolong's performed way worse when lubed. Neither were first batch. But then again, I never did like the Aolong so I could've just had a negative mentality after lubing them..


----------

